# Audio device problem



## Darawr (Mar 24, 2008)

hi people!! =]
well yesterday it was my first time formatting my computer, it was successful.
i managed to install most of my drivers but except one the audio device!!
i used the *ASUS 95V800-MX* CD the guy(who sold the computer to me) gave to me and launched the setup for
*- SoundMAX ADl1986A Audio Driver*
during the end of the installation a error would appear which would be
Installation failed!
The audio driver files do not support your computer hardware.
Note: if you have uninstalled audio software without restarting your PC, restart now, then run this setup again.

*Could anyone please help me solve my problem!* its just not the same without sound on a PC =[.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

What motherboard do you have?

If you don't know:
Download the "*TSFdemo1*" file, unpack and run it.

In "Tech Support Forum Hardware Reader" >> click "Copy to clipboard" >> paste the info in your post.


----------



## Darawr (Mar 24, 2008)

wow what a great program!
well he is my results
OpSys: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 3.0 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5V800-MX (Version Rev 1.xx ) 
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (Clock Speed 2992 ) 
RAM: 511MB
Video: WinFast A6600 TD 
Sound: Not Reported
Modem: Lucent Win Modem 
Network: VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Drive: ST3160212A (Size ~149 GB)
Optical Drive: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D 
End of report


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure the onboard audio is enabled in BIOS/Integrated peripherals.

Install this driver first: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

Reboot.

Then this driver: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/adi/1986A4150A.zip


----------



## Darawr (Mar 24, 2008)

it has responded with the same error ><


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you check BIOS and install the Microsoft UAA Bus Driver first?

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## Darawr (Mar 24, 2008)

heres the report =)
i didn't know exactly what you wanted so i just got down everything =)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Weird, the drivers at ASUS' website are incorrect.

Uninstall the audio drivers you have installed.

Install this (hopefully correct :smile driver: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=154


----------



## Darawr (Mar 24, 2008)

another error has appeared =[

ERROR
We can't find HD audio device


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What!? :4-dontkno That should be the correct driver...

Did you remove the ASUS driver and the Microsoft UAA driver first?

Everest says:


> MULIMEDIA
> Audio Adapter	VIA VT8237A/8251 High Definition Audio Controller


If that doesn't work - try this: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=151


----------



## Darawr (Mar 24, 2008)

eneles you can rest now lol.
im going to go ask the guy who sold the computer if he has any ideas in a couple of days.
if you still want to have a shot at it heres a more detailed report from EVERESTS.

EDIT
a error has appear when i tryed to install the 
VIA Vinyl Audio Codecs Driver setup v7.00b
the error was
STOP
Sorry, the install wizard can't find the supported hardware in your system.


----------

